# Wrong program guide information/wrong recordings



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

For the past several days the program guide is saying something is on a channel and that program isn't showing. Its something totally different.

For example tonight, dish's site and the program guide says that the monster hd channel is supposed to be showing the children of the corn movies.
Instead its actually some dracula movie. 

The other day I was looking for something to watch on hbo.
The movie showing wasn't what was supposed to be on according to the guide.

I also got a program recorded on the history channel that wasn't what the show title said it was.

Is this a rare or common thing with dish ?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Tribune Media Services provides the guide data, Dish, Direct, TiVo all subscribe to the same info.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

Yesterday and today I noticed that the guide had inaccuracies. The two that I know of are MonstersHD and the FILMFSTHD. Filmfest doesn't have their own website, only referring back to Dish's site and it's not correct in their program schedule, same as the guide. The MonsterHD website has a totally different programming schedule than what shows on Dish's guide. Is this typical?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

And, if Tribune Media Services does not get the correct information from the channel providers (which is usually the problem) the information that they pass to the vendors will be wrong.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

mworks said:


> Is this a rare or common thing with dish ?


This is starting to be common, once upon a time very rare but the last week especially wrong and annoying

Bob


----------



## Parrothead (Mar 24, 2005)

So it seems to me that the Program Guide is becomming more and more incorrect on ramdom channels at random times. Other guides, like TVGuide is correct, so I know it's not just the channel changing programming.
There's no reason to offer a DVR if the programming is going to be wrong. How stupid do dish employee's have to be to not be able to fix this problem.
One more example if Lazy Big Business.............


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* purchases the guide data from Tribune. If you want to point a "lazy" finger at anyone look to the source. E* just passes what they get.

What channels have been wrong in your experience?


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Well I would contact tribune media, but all I see are marketing links in the contact info.

Just wondering how long it will take to be corrected. 
Monsters hd has there programming list for the entire month on their site, surely tribune can load that up and alter what they have listed on the recievers.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

James Long said:


> E* purchases the guide data from Tribune. If you want to point a "lazy" finger at anyone look to the source. E* just passes what they get.
> 
> What channels have been wrong in your experience?


Most of the Voom channels have inaccurate listings. I haven't noticed any other channels with this problem.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

Yup, All of my Voom channel recordings are wrong. lol


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

James Long said:


> E* purchases the guide data from Tribune. If you want to point a "lazy" finger at anyone look to the source. E* just passes what they get.


Really? From my newspaper's weekly TV listings:"Listing information is provided by the networks and stations to Tribune Media Services, which compiles and submits them to the Star for printing."​A few examples of what the Star passes:

Brothers & Sisters
Dish: 9:00
Star: 9:01
Lose 1 min of Desparate Housewives w/o padding. (I just extend DH by 60 min)

Journeyman
Dish: 9:00
Star: 9:01
Lose 1 min of Heroes

Boston Legal
Dish: 9:00
Star: 9:02
Lose 2 min of Dancing with the Stars

Dirty Sexy Money
Dish: 9:00
Star: 9:02
Lose 2 min of Private Practice

the FUTON CRITIC for another also manages to publish accurate listings.

Dish has always rounded the guide to the nearest 5 minutes.

Why would Tribune go to the trouble of altering the schedules of hundreds of local stations so that one client (Dish) could display incorrect times?


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> Tribune Media Services provides the guide data, Dish, Direct, TiVo all sibscribe to the same info.


Really? I was with Directv not too long ago and their guide data sucks big time. They don't give the year of the movie or the episode numbers. Dish's guide data is more detailed than I am used to with Directv. So if they are from the same source, why are they so different? One thing I liked with Directv's guide data is it usually told you if a movie was a horror or science fiction or a thriller ect. Dish's guide data does not. I wish it did.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed MonstersHD was off this afternoon. Instead of a Friday the 13th movie it looked like a version of Invasion of the Body Snatchers.

Rounded up/down time is one thing, but completely wrong information about what is on makes a big mess of things.


----------



## edw (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not aware of any HD program listings for the HD channels that Dish has other than the program guide which I'm also finding is full of errors.


----------



## mraif (Jun 28, 2007)

I noticed Equator HD scheduling has been off since yesterday --- still is as of this post!


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

My guess is that Voom is not giving Tribune the correct data. I think it is time everyone start emailing Voom. As I remember this happened one other time and on the Voom website there is a "contact us" button.


----------



## DJ Lon (Nov 3, 2005)

bruin95 said:


> Most of the Voom channels have inaccurate listings. I haven't noticed any other channels with this problem.


Same here.


----------



## DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR (Jul 4, 2007)

BobaBird said:


> Really? From my newspaper's weekly TV listings:"Listing information is provided by the networks and stations to Tribune Media Services, which compiles and submits them to the Star for printing."​A few examples of what the Star passes:
> 
> Brothers & Sisters
> Dish: 9:00
> ...


That's a shame. :nono2: DirecTV's guide displays these fine I think, at least the ones I watch (Heroes, Journeyman). (Prison Break is the one that did seem to run a minute late, though it wasn't shown in the guide.) Since we'll probably switch to Dish very soon, this has me wondering about some things with guide time quirks. Is it just on the primetime network shows, when it's 1-2 mins?

After seeing post #7 in another thread, it mentions how the "blocks" of time in the guide are only aligned at 30 minute marks, and something that starts at :05, :35, etc. simply has that time in parentheses in the grid. If it's just a visual thing on the guide, OK, but does the DVR know that the time is really :05 or :35?

A couple I have in mind are Leno and Letterman, which start at :35, so does the DVR start then, or 5 minutes too soon? They are also 1:02 long, so from what you've said, are the last 2 minutes missed if padding isn't added?

Thanks to anyone for clarification on the behavior, especially on the late talk shows.


----------



## LostBoyinVA (Mar 3, 2006)

Spike TV was off yesterday (11/18) for at least 3 hours in the afternoon. The scheduled showed their Car customizing line up and Golden Eye was on.


----------



## jimborst (Jun 13, 2006)

DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> A couple I have in mind are Leno and Letterman, which start at :35, so does the DVR start then, or 5 minutes too soon? They are also 1:02 long, so from what you've said, are the last 2 minutes missed if padding isn't added?


I record Letterman everyday and no problems with the start time, I did pad to run a little at the end as he was tended to be cut off, but then I had to do the same with my TiVo when that was my DVR.


----------



## andy8888 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have noticed this a lot lately and thought something was wrong in my setup. I was going nuts. But looks like this is an issue with the rest.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

The Tonight Show is yet another example. Listings show the next program starts at :37, but the Dish EPG shows :35. Without padding you miss the end of the musical performance (sometimes the only part I record).


DR_LaRRY_PEpPeR said:


> ...the "blocks" of time in the guide are only aligned at 30 minute marks, and something that starts at :05, :35, etc. simply has that time in parentheses in the grid. If it's just a visual thing on the guide, OK, but does the DVR know that the time is really :05 or :35?


The EPG grid lines do not get adjusted, recording is based on the time in parentheses, which may not be correct. (The 921's separate triple timer conflict resolution screen is an exception that does adjust the grid lines.)

The EPG is showing a program that starts in that block, with the (actual start time) if it isn't :00 or :30. On some nights, the nearly hour long Dexter fills only a 1/2-hour block. The program in the next block starts at (9:50). Two 15-minute long shows in the same block are another oddity.


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

nicedeboy26 said:


> Yup, All of my Voom channel recordings are wrong. lol


Agreed, all the Voom channels Guide Info seems to be wrong. Checked it today and all the Voom channels were playing shows that weren't what was listed.


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Just flipped on msnbc.
Suppose to be lockdown, its some to catch a predator show.

This is getting annoying.


----------



## IndyTim (Nov 11, 2007)

It looks like Voom Networks have finally resolved their guide issues. As of last evening, my guide shows the correct programming on their channels.


----------



## mworks (Oct 8, 2007)

Saturday morning 9am .
Scifi channel , guide says "Robin cooks invasion"
Its not, its star trek enterprise.

sigh


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

mworks said:


> Saturday morning 9am .
> Scifi channel , guide says "Robin cooks invasion"
> Its not, its star trek enterprise.
> 
> sigh


Yeah, I worried all day because it was off I thought they'd screw up Galacta Razor, but they didn't. So I got to watch it in SD.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I tuned to SciFi in advance of 9pm so it would be there for when BSG Razor started... I noticed that even though the EPG said "Stephen King's the Stand", it was very clearly one of the Pirates of the Caribbean movies showing.

Apparently EPG problems not limited to just Voom. I am beginning to wonder who is sleeping at the wheel.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I really wish they would get this fixed. My whole recording list is all screwed up


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Voom has on their web site in red:



> Please be advised that VOOM is aware of the current discrepancies between our on-air programming and our posted schedules. We are addressing the situation and are working to correct this matter as soon as possible. Thank you for your patience.


----------

